# What movie/tv show/other entertainment medium made you cry like a baby?



## Cosmos (Mar 24, 2020)

I have a few, but I’ll start off with the one I remember the most vividly.

When I was a preteen I used to watch Futurama reruns all the time on Adult Swim. It always cheered me up and made me laugh until I saw _that_ episode: Jurassic Bark.



Spoiler: Summary



If you need a refresher or haven’t seen it, it’s the episode where Fry finds the perfectly fossilized remains of his dog from the 20th century, Seymour. They were inseparable until the day Fry was cryogenically frozen. It turns out that Seymour was so well preserved in the 30th century that he could be cloned back to life with his memories and personality intact. But then Fry finds out that Seymour died at 15; he left Seymour when he was 3, meaning he lived for 12 years after Fry’s disappearance. Fry decides to not go through with the cloning, figuring that Seymour lived a long, happy life with a new owner and forgot about Fry.

Except not. A flashback shows that Seymour waited for Fry in the place he last saw him _every single day_ of those 12 years, through snow, rain, and heat. The last shot is of an elderly Seymour laying down on the sidewalk and closing his eyes, presumably for the last time.



That episode fucking destroyed me, I cried so much after I saw that ending. I didn’t rewatch it until years later, and even then I still teared up.

Another example of my childhood emotional trauma was when we read “Where the Red Fern Grows” in fourth grade.



Spoiler



It’s a book about a boy and his two dogs, both of whom die at the end of the book.



I cried like a bitch, so did half my class.


----------



## Calooby (Mar 24, 2020)

When the dad died in the Adam Sandler movie Click, I cried like a bitch after leaving the theater, thinking of my own father dying.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 24, 2020)

I remember that Futurama episode. That was very heartbreaking. Another Futurama episode was involving Bender's creation with Hermes. That was sad. 

I remember one Simpsons episode where Bart would have to repeat the fourth grade unless he passed his history test. He spent all that time studying and still failed. I can sympathize with trying your best and still not good enough. The teacher gave him an extra point at the end, he was elated.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Mar 24, 2020)

I got so drunk once that I cried over a flashback scene from HunterxHunter, I'm not proud.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Mar 24, 2020)

Movie - the ending of Stand By Me, mainly because of how this group of best friends just slowly drifted apart over the course of their lives. No fighting, no antagonism to end the friendship, just outgrowing each other. I can relate to that, having had it happen in my own life. Shit hurts.

Video Game - The "In Water" ending to Silent Hill 2, mainly when Mary's voice actress reads her full letter to James. She legit sounds like she's trying not to cry, not just acting, and the letter itself is absolutely heartbreaking


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Mar 24, 2020)

y'alls some pussy ass mutha fuckas


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 24, 2020)

There was one episode of Bojack Horseman that was emotional. Fish out of Water.



Spoiler: Episode 



Bojack Horseman is underwater for an awards ceremony I think. There's little spoken dialogue either; land mammals and humans have to wear suits to handle the water pressure. Bojack is on the bus trying to find his ex (I believe), then there's this seahorse father with lots of children. One gets caught with Bojack as he leaves the bus. The baby follows him around for the whole episode. At first, Bojack is annoyed and tries to return him to his dad. But as the episode develops, Bojack is attached to the baby seahorse. He tries to buy food for it, he couldn't and steals formula for the store. The baby almost gets turned to mincemeat, Bojack saves him from a machine. At the end he finds the baby's home, the father thanks him and tries to pay him but Bojack refuses. Remember he can't talk with the fish, so he can't say that he'll miss the baby seahorse.

Bojack learns about attachment and selflessness with a baby seahorse. Hearing the baby cry underwater was adorable and sad. Especially when you try to help it.



Bojack Horseman is a great Netflix series, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Reverend (Mar 24, 2020)

The end of "6 feet under".

Also, any movie that involves dogs doing heroic awesome things.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Mar 24, 2020)

Cowboy Bebop series (a few different episodes, especially the final two).  Children of Men.  The Last Guardian.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 24, 2020)

It's usually music that gets me. A lot of the Tragically Hip's songs will get me a bit misty and I teared up listening to All Uncovered by the Watchmen the other day. On the odd occasion a book will do it, too; when Oy died in the Dark Tower series I had to put the book down for a while and compose myself.


----------



## Intelligent Calcium (Mar 24, 2020)

The other deaths in the show didn't really work for me, but Quint and Toboe hit me hard.


----------



## Overcast (Mar 24, 2020)

I also cried over where The Red Fern Grows back in fourth grade. Except it was the movie adaptation. 

Pretty much any movie that involves a dog/dog-like animal companion is guaranteed to turn on the waterworks. My Dog Skip, Marley & Me, The Last Guardian, ect.  Also that Futurama episode.

Lilo and Stitch also made me cry when



Spoiler



Nani was singing Aloha Oe to Lilo the night before she was going to be has to be taken by Cobra Bubbles)


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Mar 24, 2020)

Ending of Red Dead Redemption. John Marston deserved better.


----------



## A single cheeto (Mar 24, 2020)

Call me a little kid, but there was an episode of Kirby anime where he gets a robot doggie. Said robot doggie becomes like a brother to him, but it's a demon creature by NME. Episode ends with the dog exploding and Kirby seeing his lil doggie bro in the stars. It made me cry like a bitch when I first saw it. 

Also since we're talking Futurama: Luck of the Fryrish, where Fry discovered his brother named his child after Fry, because despite them fighting a lot, he still loved and cherished him as a sibling.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Mar 24, 2020)

i see the OP likes dogs

i dont so i only laugh when i see a dog die


----------



## Coelacanth (Mar 24, 2020)

I only need five specific words to be uttered to get me crying like a little bitch:

"Claus gave his final breath."


----------



## The Fool (Mar 24, 2020)

Calooby said:


> When the dad died in the Adam Sandler movie Click, I cried like a bitch after leaving the theater, thinking of my own father dying.



I was literally going to say this. I am deeply ashamed such a stupid movie made me cry so much, but it really did make me cry harder than anything else. Some kind of primal shit that just straddled my psyche.

Aside from that, a lot of stuff makes me cry, because I'm a massive fucking woman. But something that particularly gets to me and makes me tear up to even read the synopsis of, is _Mary and Max_.



Spoiler



Mary is an outcast bullied little girl living in Australia with no friends and Max is an overweight 40 year old autistic man with no friends living in New York. By random chance they become penpals and confide in each other with how lonely they are and confused at the world, and constantly give each other advice on how to handle life and console each other. After Mary becomes an adult, she peruses a successful career in psychology with Max as her inspiration to cure autism. Max considers this a personal attack since he considers his autism a part of his personality and cuts contact with Mary, and she gets so depressed she nearly kills herself. Max realizes Mary is imperfect like him and he apologizes by sending her his collection of toys from a show they both liked. Mary eventually goes to visit Max, but finds him dead on his couch, having peacefully passed away. She begins to cry, and then looks up and sees that in his last moments he was staring at his ceiling, which was plastered in every single letter Mary sent to him.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Star Trek II



Watching Spock die in _Wrath of Khan _is like getting hit with a bat. Watching Kirk deliver his eulogy is like getting kicked in the throat.


----------



## AdraDragon (Mar 24, 2020)

Overcast said:


> I also cried over where The Red Fern Grows back in fourth grade. Except it was the movie adaptation.
> 
> I get that. I cried to the book and movie in middle school. nothing makes you cool, like crying twice in English class


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 24, 2020)

I have to physically leave the room during certain scenes in The Elephant Man. I try to remain cognizant of little tricks writers do to tug on your heartstrings, but I can't intellectualize the way that movie makes me feel. No matter how I prepare myelf, it's 






Also, the crucifixion scene in Ben-Hur (1957) kind of makes me misty-eyed, especially when Balthazar wearily states, "I have lived too long." Because Christcuck.


----------



## Twinkie (Mar 24, 2020)

i've teared up at plenty of stuff but probably cried the hardest to toy story 3, ghost, and man on fire


----------



## Foxxo (Mar 24, 2020)

Aberforth said:


> Ending of Red Dead Redemption. John Marston deserved better.



Spoiling Arthur's end in 2 to myself by live-watching a joke stream that was meant to document every time they said "BOAH" (or "MUNEH", this happened a long time ago) was _soul-crushing_. I didn't cry when I got to that point in-game, but the point where he gets his death sentence still broke me a little.


----------



## Some JERK (Mar 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Doctor Who Van Gogh episode



Vincent Van Gogh, who went to his grave (by suicide from depression) thinking that his artwork was worthless shit is taken by the doctor into the future and shown an entire floor of a museum dedicated to his work and the enduring impact it's had on history and humanity. His overwhelmed, teary-eyed gratitude makes me wish it were real. My feels get nuked from orbit by that one.


----------



## Yoghurt Baby (Mar 24, 2020)

I cried for about the last 20 minutes of cats


----------



## Paul Barker! (Mar 24, 2020)

I watched Tim Roth’s The War Zone in high school and cried like an absolute bitch. It’s kind of like if a Serbian film had no comic relief whatsoever. 2/10 would only recommend if you wanna feel fucking miserable for a few days.


----------



## I'm The Crab Man (Mar 24, 2020)

Sobbing while reading "Johnny Got a Gun" in 6th grade, a book about a soilder who's entire body and face gets blown off during a war but he miraculously survives. He can't see or talk, but can apparently hear. The whole book is him trapped in his mind while people come and go from his hospital bed, and all he can do is hear and feel him. He's able to lift his head and communicate through morse code.
At the end he tells the nurse to unplug the monitor and end his life. She does, but right before he dies, someone rehabilitates him and fires the nurse. He feels agony and pain for the rest of the book and it just ends. Being a naive and sensitive 12 year old, that was my first ever experience with hearing about such agony it made me cry. I still think about that book to this day.


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 24, 2020)

Weebish, but there is an anime movie my sister took me to see once, Boy and the Beast, and it's got some weird tones that hit home with my relation to my own dad (both the physical difference between them, size and otherwise, as well as how Kumatetsu and Kyuta treat each other), and maybe a lot of guys (this generation is called "the lost generation" to some, and it especially applies to a certain group of young men)--plus the soundtrack is really good orchestral music.

Also, she saw an awards show once and they had an award for best animated movie, Earnest and Celestine won--it turns out the next day they had a single showing of it at some Regal Cinema that the manager ran as an arthouse cinema, and that was a good one too.

Im kinda into art, I like animation especially but not movies or tv necessarily and shes cool about finding shit like that, these niche showings or stuff like that because she's way into movies and the movie scene around our city.

I wasnt sobbing during these, but when I see animation and music paired, especially if I like the animation or music, it amplifies the effect of both for me, and I can get emotional.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 24, 2020)

I will admit that One Piece made me cry.


----------



## Tim Buckley (Mar 24, 2020)

When I was 6, finishing Ocarina of Time, as an adult only the Mother 3 game, no idea why, I'm usually very unfeeling and uncaring with all media.


----------



## drain (Mar 24, 2020)

The Land Before Time when Littlefoot sees a shadow and thinks it's his mother who had passed away.

David the Gnome when he and his wife and friend go to the mountain to die (turn into trees) and the fox who always followed then began to cry.

Tough shit, man


----------



## MrWhoDat (Mar 24, 2020)

This was the first movie to get an emotional response from me.




Its about a guy who lost his entire family during 9/11 and how he now lives his broken life.
It doesnt talk about the incident at all really, barely even mentions it, it really is just a movie about a totally broken man
I remember crying at the end when he is trying to explain why he is the way he is.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 24, 2020)

CLANNAD.






And this is the only spoileryyyyy (foregone conclusion) thing I'll show. But it got me to openly cry again.



Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> I will admit that One Piece made me cry.



My brothers warned me about Brook's backstory. I didn't listen.

_Fuck_.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Mar 24, 2020)

Kari Kamiya said:


> My brothers warned me about Brook's backstory. I didn't listen.
> 
> _Fuck_.


Okay One Piece has made me shed manly tears a few times. usually the incredible Gut Punches that come out of nowhere that you don't expet.

Senior Pink is the most badass man in the history of Fiction.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 24, 2020)

This one had me upset for weeks when I first saw it. I cry everytime I see it. Do not recommend, nsfw.


----------



## Pargon (Mar 24, 2020)

Proud answer: the ending to Big Fish.











Shameful answer: the final battle in Crisis Core. The rest of this shitty game did not deserve this sequence.


----------



## JimmyHill'sBlarms (Mar 24, 2020)

Titanic (F all y'all, that bitch made me cry countless times!)

Also, a couple songs that are guaranteed to make me cry:









						Jonathan Coulton - Space Doggity
					

Video I tossed together for Space Doggity using this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI4f6kRnEH8 MP3 Link: http://www.jonathancoulton.com/songdetails/S...




					www.youtube.com
				












						Losing It
					

Provided to YouTube by Universal Music Group Losing It · Rush Signals ℗ A Mercury Records Release; ℗ 1982 UMG Recordings, Inc. Released on: 1982-01-01 Produc...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Fireman Sam (Mar 24, 2020)

I can't recall any movies making me actually cry. But the closest to it must have been when I begrudgingly watched through that movie, Coco with my girlfriend... My grandfather recently died and my grandmother has some nasty as fuck Alzheimer. Now I wouldn't say a cartoon about a beaner stealing an instrument then being sent to skeleton beaner heaven would have made me emotional... But I was comfortably drunk near the end... And the scene where the main character is playing that song to his grandmother which caused her a bit of lucidity sort of hit me... All in all, it was actually a pretty good movie.



Trump's Chosen said:


> This one had me upset for weeks when I first saw it. I cry everytime I see it. Do not recommend, nsfw.


6 million tears rolled down my face.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Mar 24, 2020)

Summer Wars was so exhilarating but had such gut punching moments at times. I saw it for the second time with a group and brough my cousin along. Everyone was crying but my cousin straight up howled in pain when the grandma died. I knew there was gonna be some dramatic scenes at first but it pretty mich bitch slapped me across the face when the tear jerker moments came around.

Wolf Children and Grave of the Fireflies just made me depressed.


----------



## Jazario (Mar 24, 2020)

There was this Korean animated film called Leafie, A Hen into the Wild that made me break down. It's the story of a hen named Leafie who escapes the horrible conditions of an egg production line, meets a mysterious duck  who later ends up dying alongside his mate, but not before telling Leafie to take the surviving egg to the Everglades, where she ends up raising him as her son. Throughout the movie this One-eyed weasel stalks Leafie and Greenie (the orphan duck) trying to kill them. At the end Greenie goes to fly with a pack of ducks, leaving One-eye and Leafie to stare down at each other. Earlier before this, it was revealed that One-eye was female and had a litter, explaining why she killed the mysterious duck and his mate. Leafie decides to sacrifice herself so that her kits can survive throughout the winter.  









						Leafie a Hen Into The Wild - REAL Ending
					

Leafie, A Hen into the Wild (마당을 나온 암탉 Madangeul Naon Amtak) 2011




					youtu.be
				



That along with fighting Isabeau in SMTIV had me in tears. 








						Shin Megami Tensei 4 Boss Isabeau (CHAOS) [MASTER]
					

Shin Megami Tensei MOVIES LIST SHIN MEGAMI TENSEI 3 NOCTURNE THE MOVIE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1I7Tt60se0 ALL ENDINGS: https://www.youtube.com/watc...




					youtu.be


----------



## WarJams (Mar 24, 2020)

_Marley & Me_


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Mar 24, 2020)

I used to watch school shooting documentaries and cry tears of joy imagining I was the shooter and all the kids/teachers getting shot were the ones who had disrespected or wronged me in some way. fortunately I grew out of that and now only really enjoy watching non-school mass shootings. I've watched the Christchurch video dozens of times and sometimes it still makes me tear up a little. no media has ever made me cry tears of sadness though because I'm not a soyboy.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Mar 24, 2020)

"All the Weyrs of Pern" by Anne McCaffrey. If you were into the Pern series a fairly major character dies, and a secondary character at the same time. It made me sob at 16.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 24, 2020)

When Debra Winger's character dies from Cancer in Terms Of Endearment.






It's a simple scene and not even dramatic. But I lost my mother to Cancer and god, it hurts to watch it now. I cry like a baby when the daughter finally dies. 
It perfectly shows the emotions where you think it'll be a relief when they eventually die since they've suffered so much, but you realize it's not.


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Mar 24, 2020)

The books A Tale of Two Cities, and Lord Jim.

and oddly enough, the closing theme to the old Inspector Morse series.


----------



## LongtimeLurker (Mar 24, 2020)

As a kid I used to snicker whenever my mother would tell me about how she saw the Pet Sematary movie after I was born and cried when the boy was killed because of her new perspective as a parent. When my son was born I thought "wouldn't it be funny if..." and watched it myself.

... sorry for always snickering, mom. The movie was not good and I still couldn't do it. Couldn't even watch the scene. Just shut it off and cried onto my baby. Can't even think about trying again now, either, the child actor looks too much like my son. The projection is real.



Spoiler



I'm more ashamed to admit that I sobbed way too hard reading the book when the daughter learns about death and cries over her cat's inevitable death.



As a kid I was easily moved to tears and can't even remember a tenth of the media that made me cry, but as an adult that's the one that hit me.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 24, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> Grave of the Fireflies just made me depressed.



It's a great movie and devastatingly sad. It didn't make me cry but it made me lie in bed with a woebegone expression for a long time, which is much worse than a quick cry. I'd rather not watch it again, it's a real gut punch.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Mar 24, 2020)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> It's a great movie and devastatingly sad. It didn't make me cry but it made me lie in bed with a woebegone expression for a long time, which is much worse than a quick cry. I'd rather not watch it again, it's a real gut punch.



Pretty much this. My brothers wailed over it, though, when I happened upon them watching it. Can't imagine how they'll react to _Barefoot Gen_ tbh.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 24, 2020)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> It's a great movie and devastatingly sad. It didn't make me cry but it made me lie in bed with a woebegone expression for a long time, which is much worse than a quick cry. I'd rather not watch it again, it's a real gut punch.








This part where the sister cries and the brother tries to cheer her up always did it for me.


----------



## Moguro Fukuzou (Mar 24, 2020)

There was a bunch of stuff I cried at as a kid, the most memorable to me being the ending of The Iron Giant. 

More recently, I'm not ashamed to say that I was sniffling all the way through Christopher Robin and full-on bawling by the end. As soon as I heard Winnie the Pooh's voice I knew to pull out the Kleenex,  him and the Hundred acre woods were a big part of my childhood and the way the movie dealt with the idea of growing up into an adult really struck a cord. There's a part where pooh is asking Christopher Robin about his job as an efficiency manager and if he had any friends there, which he denied as it made it harder to let them go and Pooh just comes in with the painful "Did you let me go too?" It styles itself as a kids movie but really felt like it was directed at adults with exchanges like this:


Spoiler: Spoiler because it takes up space



[referring sending Madeline to boarding school]
*Evelyn Robin:* And come on, Christopher. You know she doesn’t want to go.
*Christopher Robin:* I went away when I was her age. It’ll prepare her for the real world. Set her up for a career. Which, well, isn’t that our responsibility to her?
[Evelyn looks down and shakes her head]
*Christopher Robin:* What?
*Evelyn Robin:* Do you even like your job?
*Christopher Robin:* What’s that got to do with anything?
*Evelyn Robin:* You’re going to hit your limit. One day you’re going to crack.
*Christopher Robin:* Evelyn. Look, if I work really hard now, then in the future our life will be…
*Evelyn Robin:* Will be what? Will be better? Worse? We don’t care, we want you. This is life, Christopher. This weekend is your life. Your life is happening now. Right in front of you. Look. Hello! Yahoo. Remember me? I’m your wife. And that’s another thing. I haven’t seen you laugh in years.
*Christopher Robin:* Evelyn.
*Evelyn Robin:* I want to see you have fun, sometimes. Be silly. I didn’t fall for you because you had your career set up.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 24, 2020)

"Oh, there you are Peter" from Hook makes me cry now as an adult.






Mostly because the music and of course because now Robin Williams is dead.


----------



## Muttnik (Mar 24, 2020)

_Gankutsuou: The Count of Monte Cristo_. Easily the best version of the story (fight me) despite also being radically different. Biggest tearjerker moment of that show in particular?


Spoiler



The death of Franz is gut-wrenching, especially in the final episode where our main character visits his grave.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Mar 24, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> This part where the sister cries and the brother tries to cheer her up always did it for me.



The tummy full of rocks makes me want to tap out. It wasn't enjoyable at that point, it was misery. It's one of the best anti-war movies ever made, but it's codliver oil.

Edit: started to watch the video but NOPE. Tapping out.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 24, 2020)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> The tummy full of rocks makes me want to tap out. It wasn't enjoyable at that point, it was misery. It's one of the best anti-war movies ever made, but it's codliver oil.
> 
> Edit: started to watch the video but NOPE. Tapping out.



This and Casualties Of War are the two best anti-war films I've seen that made me cry. 
Also the execution scene in Paths Of Glory. The first time I saw it I cried.


----------



## Jeanne d'Arc (Mar 24, 2020)

The ending of Schindler's List never fails to make me cry like a bitch.

Gurren Lagann hit like a bullet train too at the end. The mark of good media is making you feel invested enough in characters to cry when they die or something emotional happens to them.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 24, 2020)

My mom told me I freaked out at Bambi when they shot the mother, she had to drag me outta the theatre and calm me down. I also remember crying my ass off at disney world because 'that's not donald duck, that's just some guy in a suit'.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 24, 2020)

Jeanne d'Arc said:


> The ending of Schindler's List never fails to make me cry like a bitch.
> 
> Gurren Lagann hit like a bullet train too at the end. The mark of good media is making you feel invested enough in characters to cry when they die or something emotional happens to them.



The scenes that teared me up in Schindler's List were:



Spoiler: Random scenes.



1. The kids being rounded up to the vehicles to be taken away to die and them waving goodbye to the parents as they run after the children.
2. Seeing the little girl's dead body getting thrown on the pile of dead people.
3. The Nazis taking away the old man with the one arm who worked for Oscar.



Amazingly the end didn't make me cry.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Mar 24, 2020)

I don't really cry at media, I'm a bit of an unfeeling bastard, but goddamn did some things get close to it.

The Iron Giant's ending got me a little choked up. Specifically the part where he's flying towards the rocket, thinks back to Hogart's comment that he can be anything he wants and he lets out, "_Supermaaaan." _It actually got me a little emotional, and it's not easy for me to feel something like that.

Child of God's ending came as a shock to the system. I wouldn't say it made me sad in the traditional sense because the main character is probably one of the most evil protagonists I ever came across, but the ending was a relentless stream of horror that by the time it all ended I felt hollow inside. I didn't know if I was sad or horrified at it.

Lisa: The Painful's ending is basically a steady stream of emotional gut punches, but the scene that really gets to me is when you're forced to kill your own party members. It's made doubly effective by the fact that they don't want to do it either but they're only doing it because Brad's selfishness would doom the human race, so they're constantly crying and skipping turns. Terry's final speech is especially sad, and it's worth making him a party member for that scene alone despite his uselessness.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Mar 25, 2020)

Twain wrote a series of stories regarding Adam and Eve. There are excerpts from their diaries, autobiographies of each, and the collection is known as_ The Papers of the Adam Family._ When Eve dies... it's too poignant and beautiful to bear. It's so sorrowful. He loved her so much : (

There are chapters in _Lincoln in the Bardo _where the author takes snippets from newspapers, diaries, letters, and first hand accounts about his son's death, and he weaves them into a poetic narrative that is deeply moving and quite unique. They made me _weep.

Spoon River Anthology _is so bare, honest, brutal, and sad. I cry just thinking about some of the monologues.

A lot of poetry makes me cry. Blake, Shelley, Byron, Neruda, Rilke, Dickinson, Ashberry. Even Bukowski a time or two.

I cried at the end of Breaking Bad, and many times though The Americans.

I am a sucker for Edward Scissorhands and at the end they know they will never see each other again- but every year after he makes it snow for her. That does me in.

I like tragedy.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Mar 25, 2020)

I was really sad when Kelly Bundy chopped off her own tits, they were fucking beautiful and I still miss them.


----------



## Shoggoth (Mar 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Dresden Files: Changes



Harry sacrificing Susan. Fuck this. Cried like a little baby, although its impact lessened after about 5 reads.





Spoiler: Dresden Files: Skin Games



Several in this bad boy:
Michael asking Harry if he wants to come in and meet Maggie.
Harry's first proper meeting with Maggie, which I'm crying just thinking about. Fuck you Jimmy Butcher.





Spoiler: Words Of Radiance



Shallan strangling her father to death while singing him the lullaby he used to always sing to her.





Spoiler: Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood



It's raining


Edit: some more


Spoiler: Jin Roh



The ending hit me kind of hard





Spoiler: Time Enough For love



Dora's death. Can't even read the lyrics to the Pawnshop By The Corner without weeping.


----------



## Nephi (Mar 25, 2020)

None. Jokes on you, we autists don't have feelings.


----------



## fat venus (Mar 25, 2020)

LongtimeLurker said:


> As a kid I used to snicker whenever my mother would tell me about how she saw the Pet Sematary movie after I was born and cried when the boy was killed because of her new perspective as a parent. When my son was born I thought "wouldn't it be funny if..." and watched it myself.
> 
> ... sorry for always snickering, mom. The movie was not good and I still couldn't do it. Couldn't even watch the scene. Just shut it off and cried onto my baby. Can't even think about trying again now, either, the child actor looks too much like my son. The projection is real.



After becoming a parent, I've gained so much _feels_. Any piece of media that portrays my worst fears has the potential to make me tear up.


Spoiler: sob



What if something happens to my kids? What if something happens to me and I won't be there for them? They trust me blindly, what if I fuck up and make them suffer? Then I'm already thinking about all the abused kids in the world, tiny smiles extinquished and I'm CRYING


----------



## pwnest injun (Mar 25, 2020)

Nephi said:


> None. Jokes on you, we autists don't have feelings.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 25, 2020)

nothing

because i don't cry at media


----------



## kūhaku (Mar 25, 2020)

Van Hohenheim's death in FMA:B, and Lelouch's death in Code Geass. Honorary mention to No Game No Life: Zero.


----------



## Chan Fan (Mar 25, 2020)

There are quite a few I could name but the ones I cried the absolute hardest at were when I watched Cinema Paradiso and when I read The Book Thief


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 25, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> Summer Wars was so exhilarating but had such gut punching moments at times. I saw it for the second time with a group and brough my cousin along. Everyone was crying but my cousin straight up howled in pain when the grandma died. I knew there was gonna be some dramatic scenes at first but it pretty mich bitch slapped me across the face when the tear jerker moments came around.
> 
> Wolf Children and Grave of the Fireflies just made me depressed.





Ted_Breakfast said:


> It's a great movie and devastatingly sad. It didn't make me cry but it made me lie in bed with a woebegone expression for a long time, which is much worse than a quick cry. I'd rather not watch it again, it's a real gut punch.





Kari Kamiya said:


> Pretty much this. My brothers wailed over it, though, when I happened upon them watching it. Can't imagine how they'll react to _Barefoot Gen_ tbh.





Oscar Wildean said:


> This part where the sister cries and the brother tries to cheer her up always did it for me.



Grave of the Fireflies is one of the most beautifully haunting films I’ve ever seen. It’s often described as “the best movie I never want to see again.” I definitely think it’s required viewing, its anti-war message is timeless. When nations go to war, it’s the innocent who suffer the most.

Also, a lot of people don’t know this, but Grave of the Fireflies is actually based on a true story. It was written by Akiyuki Nosaka, whose younger sister died of malnutrition during WWII (just like Setsuko). He wrote the story as an apology to her and as a way to process his guilt and grief, because he felt as though he should have died with her. That’s why both siblings die in the film, Nosaka thought he deserved to die for letting his sister starve to death.


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Mar 25, 2020)

The last part of The Sixth Sense always makes me cry like a baby, starting at the funeral for the little girl who died. Game wise, the In Water ending from Silent Hill 2 accompanied by Mary's letter. Never fails to get the water works going.


----------



## Bob Page (Mar 25, 2020)

End of Evangelion


Spoiler: This scene made me cry like a bitch



Yui:
So, you'll be okay now?

Shinji:
I still don't know where to find happiness...
But I'll continue to think about whether it's good to be here... whether it was good to have been born.
But in the end, it's just realizing the obvious over and over again.
Because I am myself.

Shinji:
But mother... what will you do?

Fuyutsuki:
Humans create Evangelion to copy God... Is this our true goal?

Yui:
Yes.  Humans can only live on this planet, but Evangelion can live forever... together with the human soul that dwells within it.

Even after 5 billion years, when the Earth, the Moon, and even the Sun have disappeared, it will still exist as long as even one person still lives. It will be very lonely, but as long as that one person still lives...

Fuyutsuki:
It will be the eternal proof that humankind has existed...

Shinji:
Good-bye, mother.

(That last part got me)



Hacksaw Ridge:
The part that got me was the scene where Desmond Doss was lowering the wounded down the ridge while under fire. "Please Lord, help me get one more."

Crisis Core - FF7: Zack's Final Stand. He fought bravely against a good chunk of the Shinra army to keep Cloud safe but... you know how it ends. The part that made me tear up a bit was the DMW sequence where memories of Aerith flash before Zack's eyes (That part made me believe that was one of the last thoughts on his mind) and passing the Buster Sword to Cloud, before he croaked.


----------



## Moguro Fukuzou (Mar 25, 2020)

Shoggoth said:


> Spoiler: Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> It's raining


While that did hurt what destroyed me was elicia not understanding what had happened to her father and 



Spoiler



telling them to stop burying him because he had a lot of work to finish and believing that once he finished he'd be able to go home. Scenes where children are confronted with the concept of death and aren't able to fully understand it always get me. 



It reminds me of the movie A Monster Calls, plagued by bizarre marketing choices, that dealt with a young boy having to watch his mother slowly dying of cancer who is visited by a tree monster that tells him various tales. By the end of the movie, the monster asks for his darkest secret which turns out to be that 



Spoiler



the boy just wanted it all to be over as he was tired of seeing his mom in so much pain with no hope of recovery and he felt that he was a terrible person for thinking that.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 25, 2020)

MGS 3's ending.  The boss dies and everyone thinks she's a villain, even though she pretty much prevented a nuclear war


----------



## Lackadaisy (Mar 25, 2020)

I cry like a baby at the end of Watership Down every time.


----------



## Shoggoth (Mar 25, 2020)

Moguro Fukuzou said:


> While that did hurt what destroyed me was elicia not understanding what had happened to her father and


Ah, thank you for reminding me and fuck you, too


----------



## Heckler1 (Mar 25, 2020)

The end of the original Incredible Journey. It only really hits you when you get older an have experienced losing your childhood dog. The movie destroys me now.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Mar 25, 2020)

I've teared up/shed a few tears at some things, but there are only a few instances where I full-on cried.



Spoiler: Fullmetal Alchemist 2003



Hughes' death. What really got me was Elycia's commentary. "Stop them, Mommy! Daddy said he had lots of work to do and if they bury him, he can't do it when he wakes up!" Major kudos to her voice actress. When the camera cut to Armstrong sobbing my heart officially broke. I remember sniveling like a little bitch while lying in bed that night.





Spoiler: The Walking Dead Game season 1



The ending. I only ever teared up while watching other people play this part, but once I did it myself, I was a fucking mess. Everything from Lee's exhaustion (the bit where you have to button mash but can't get him to his feet no matter how hard you try, holy_ fuck_) to Clementine's desperation to keep him going ("You can lean on me if you have to!") to the somber reprise of "Alive Inside" playing during Lee's final moments just utterly destroyed me.





Spoiler: Mass Effect 3



Thane's death. I broke down when he started praying.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 25, 2020)

Bowie No Jutsu only has 26k likes on Youtube. If that isn't enough to make you cry then you have no soul.









						4 - BOWIE NO JUTSU~!
					

http://bit.ly/b8qska - Training Ninjas MP3 This is a non-profit parody. Say it with me. P-A-R-O-D-Y. Smoking kills. Don't do it. To Bowie, or not to Bowie? T...




					youtu.be


----------



## Clown Baby (Mar 25, 2020)

The Land Before Time, when he thinks his shadow is his mom.


----------



## Lucifuga (Mar 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World



*200.   MIDSHIPMEN'S BERTH
*
HOLLOM writhing in agony on the floor, STEPHEN trying to calm
him, shouting for assistance from the midshipmen and then
from PADEEN.

*                    STEPHEN
*          Mr Hollom. Sir. Try to contain yourself.
          Hold his head. Mr Hollom. Padeen

*201.        STEPHEN'S CABIN - NIGHT.
*
Stephen is writing some case notes in his journal, when Jack
puts his head around the door.

Stephens POV: The lamp, lighting his face from below and to
one side, gives a strange lopsided twist to Jacks smile

*                    JACK
*          Well?

*                    STEPHEN
*          There's nothing physically wrong with
          him. He thinks he's been cursed by the
          0men.

*                    JACK
*          Then he probably has been. Sailors will
          abide a great deal, but never a Jonah.
          It's like a white crow - the others peck
          it to death.

*                    STEPHEN
*          A 'Jonah'? My God, you believe it too.

*                    JACK
*          I desired to save you the trouble of
          looking for a cure. No doubt it will all
          be sorted by the morning.


*202      FORECASTLE, LATER - NIGHT
*
BLAKENEY stands near the bows peering out into the night. A
figure approaches from behind and lays a hand in his
shoulder.

BLAKENEY nearly jumps out of his skin.

*                    BLAKENEY
*          Mr. Hollom! You gave me such a start. Are
          you better now?

HOLLOM's breathing does indeed seem easier.

*                    HOLLOM
*          Much better, thank you.

*                    BLAKENEY
*          I think the creature is going away.

*                    HOLLOM
*          I am sure of it.

He reaches down, picks up a 12 pound cannonball.

*                    HOLLOM (CONT'D)
*          You've always been very kind to me.
          Goodbye, Blakeney.

With a sudden movement he's on the gunwale, then he jumps
over the side the cannonball in his arms.

BLAKENEY looks down with shock to see HOLLOM's pale face
receding from him into the depths. It's a moment before he
gathers his wits to shout -

*                    BLAKENEY
*          Man overboard!

*203.        QUARTERDECK - DAWN
*
The ship's company are mustered on deck. JACK stands at the
sword rack lectern. KILLICK hands him a Bible open at the
story of Jonah.

JACK looks, then hands it back to KILLICK.

*                    JACK
*          The fact is, [   ] not all of us become
          the men we once hoped we might be. But we
          are all God's creatures. If some of us
          thought ill of Mr. Hollom, or spoke ill
          of him, or failed him in respect of
          fellowship, then we ask your forgiveness,
          Lord, and we ask for his.

Close on the faces of the crew - KILLICK, HIGGINS, NAGEL,
CALAMY, BLAKENEY and finally Stephen who is staring oddly at
Jack, as though holding him partly responsible for this
latest tragedy.

*                    JACK (CONT'D)
*          Amen.

                    CREW (mumble ashamedly)
          Amen.

The men on deck remain standing, heads bowed, observing a
minute's silence, as the sky begins to pale, and the white
disc of the sun appears above them.
FASTER DOUDLE is the first to look up, followed by others -
the terrible sound has gone and a small puff of wind is
stirring the mainsail.

*204. HOUR GLASS
*
The sand runs out of the half-hour glass.

*                    BONDEN
*          Strike eight bells.

                    QUARTERMASTER (to the marine sentry)
          Turn the glass and strike the bell.

The glass is inverted. The bell tolls.

*205.        SURPRISE AT SEA - DAY
*
The ship moves through a tropical squall. Men rig a sail to
catch the water, others appear with barrels and tubs,
anything to catch the precious rain.


----------



## Sunday School Dropout (Mar 26, 2020)

None, because I can no longer feel sadness nor any other emotion. However, if I had to give an answer it would be Midnight Cowboy.


----------



## FernandoPooTragedy (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Mar 26, 2020)

The end of Coco. Good GOD. When he sings to his abuela. 


Black Widow's death in Endgame hit me even tho shes obviously not dead. Flopeye should have died.


The ending of Six Feet Under. Yeah it was one of the best television endings in history but it was also really depressing. 


Three words: Not Penny's Boat

Also Old Yeller. Fuck Old Yeller. And fuck The Fox and the Hound. Goddamnit Disney.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Mar 26, 2020)

Jojo rabbit made me tear up. Fuck that kid loved his mom.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Mar 26, 2020)

Land Before Time

Devilman: 



Spoiler



Miki's death always breaks even though I know it's coming. Crybaby made it worse since her mom gets eaten by her little brother and her dad is brutally gunned down beforehand with the hero powerless to stop it.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 27, 2020)

jellycar said:


> The ending of Six Feet Under. Yeah it was one of the best television endings in history but it was also really depressing.



The family dealing with Nate's death did it for me too. As for the ending of Six Feet Under I agree it's one of the best television endings, and of course it makes sense that it had to end with their deaths.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Mar 31, 2020)

I never cried at a movie before....

Up until last week and fucking shit, what a corny choice it was. I'll share it anyway even if I lose some of my rep. 


Spoiler: Humiliating



The end of the climax of _Steven Universe: The Movie _where Spinel just pretty much gives up and her little spiel at the end about how she just wanted a friend. I felt that shit. I was marathoning Jewniverse on a bet from one of my friends of all things that hit me.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Mar 31, 2020)

The Shawshank Redemption, this scene:


----------



## pwnest injun (Apr 14, 2020)

This one gets me every time


----------



## Buttigieg2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

“The Grand Tour: A funeral for a Ford.”
Watching Jeremy Clarkson and Co. tear about the effective end of Top Gear/Grand Tour was gut wrenching.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Apr 14, 2020)

The opening scenes of Up.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 14, 2020)

I cry a lot in recent Berserk chapters whenever I see Guts and Casca, especially when Guts routinely has to accept that he can't force back what has changed, despite all he's struggled through, and must continue to.

Their relationship reminds me a lot of a previous relationship I had, which makes it sting that much harder.

This video sums it up nicely, and also made me tear up quite a lot:


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

Anthony's Death from Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman. When he reads his essay, despite knowing that his life is short and then you see his funeral at the end.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Apr 15, 2020)

The ending to both Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2

The last two episodes of Season 4 of House when they find out Amber is dying.

That's just off the top of my head


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm a softy, many of the episodes of Touched by an Angel made me cry.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 15, 2020)

The ending of John Woo's The Killer got me. Didn't make me cry but holy hell was it sad.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 15, 2020)

The movie, The Cure, made my whole family cry. (Even my dad.)


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 15, 2020)

At least that shitty Rainy kid fell on the ax and died. Very sad about the doggos, though. That's one of my alltime fav books.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 16, 2020)

Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Apr 16, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist



Which one? The good one or the melodramatic trash?


----------



## ForgedBlades (Apr 16, 2020)

Guts Gets Some said:


> Which one? The good one or the melodramatic trash?



Melodramatic trash.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Apr 16, 2020)

"...Sarah Lynn?"


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 16, 2020)

Fairy Tail because I'm an autistic 14 year old


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Sons of anarchy spoiler



Call me gay but Sons of anarchys finale. I watched the show for a few years and seeing Jackie boy die was pretty heart wrenching, especially when he goes out the way he does, just so his kids will hate him and aspire to not be like him.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Apr 16, 2020)

Toy Story 3, my boys grew up with the Toy Story franchise..It was a bitter sweet movie for me..

Old Yeller, who didn't?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2020)

This one still wrecks me. *Massive *spoilers for the anime Puella Magi Madoka Magica, don't read if you plan on watching it in the future.



Spoiler



So basically Madoka Magica is a deconstruction of the magical girl genre (which I could write paragraphs about as a magical girl connoisseur but won't here). In this universe, ordinary girls become magical girls by making a contract with Kyubey in exchange for having a wish granted. Kyubey rips their souls from their bodies and places them in containers called Soul Gems. Every time magical girls use magic, their Soul Gems darken and lose energy. The only way to clean Soul Gems is to purify them using Grief Seeds, the eggs of Witches. Witches are monsters that spread despair, curses, and chaos who prey on humans and are hunted by magical girls in turn.

The big reveal of the series is that when a magical girl's Soul Gem completely darkens and is overwhelmed with impurities, she'll turn into a Witch herself. This is irreversible and inevitable; eventually, a magical girl will either be killed in combat or become unable to get enough Grief Seeds to sustain herself. This is actually a feature of the magical girl system, not a bug, as Kyubey belongs to a race of aliens that harvest the enormous energy the transformation into a Witch gives off. This is all found out when Sayaka- Madoka's, the protagonist's, best friend- turns into a Witch.

In the last episode, Madoka, having spent the entire series hesitating on making a contract with Kyubey and becoming a magical girl, finally makes her wish: to erase all Witches before they're born, throughout time and space (she has the power to do this because of her friend's time-travel fuckery I won't get into here but is also a huge tearjerker). We see a montage of Madoka traveling through time and purifying corrupted Soul Gems, saving countless magical girls from their horrible fate. This causes them to disappear, but they all die smiling and it's implied they go to a magical girl afterlife to be with Madoka (who's a goddess at this point).

To put this all into context, up until the last episode all we saw was innocent magical girls getting screwed over and suffering because of a system designed to exploit them. So seeing Madoka give a huge "fuck you" to Kyubey and saving all these girls is really satisfying and made me cry. It's also pretty bittersweet, as Madoka also erases herself from this plane of existence so she can be an eternal protector of magical girls.

Tl;dr- Madoka is basically Jesus and I cry like a bitch whenever I rewatch the last episode and see her sacrifice.


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 16, 2020)

The end of Of Mice and Men. Poor George and Lenny.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 16, 2020)

Also reading the full version of Mary's letter in Silent hill 2. 

In my restless dreams, I see that town.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Apr 16, 2020)

It was for the most part due to the 'when' and 'with whom', but watching the ending montage of Regular Show had me pushing back tears.

Cue puzzles and scouters.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 20, 2020)

The ending to The Color Purple. After all that Celie went through, she deserves a happy ending.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 20, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> The end of Of Mice and Men. Poor George and Lenny.



I had to read that in high school and the ending really got to me. Lennie is so sweet and innocent, he just doesn’t know he’s too strong for his own good


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Apr 20, 2020)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> Also reading the full version of Mary's letter in Silent hill 2.
> 
> In my restless dreams, I see that town.


Fun fact, the voice actress cried after doing the reading for the game.


----------



## LongtimeLurker (Apr 30, 2020)

I didn't sleep well last night. I now have a new lowest point.

I cried at a Netflix show aimed at young children.

It's called Cory Carson and my son who loves all things to do with cars adores it. He was into other shows when the second season came out and just watched the new episodes today. One episode is about the main car and his little sister going on a treasure hunt because "it's grandpa's birthday and he always does awesome treasure hunts on his birthday."

The ending is that the "treasure" is a picture of the main car with his grandpa, because "you were his greatest treasure" and it turns out they ended up at his fucking grave site. I had to leave the room so my kid wouldn't point out my tears.


----------



## Cheesegirl78 (May 1, 2020)

The Lion King, when Mustafa dies 
I cry like a baby, every time.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 1, 2020)

When Crocop got kicked in the head by Gonzaga and he crumpled down with his foot in position that doesn't bode well for someone that lives and dies on his kicks and footwork. I didn't cry but I had to go outside for a while.





Crocop getting fucked up like that would number one on a top 10 anime sports betrayals list.


----------



## Next Task (May 1, 2020)

This comic.


Spoiler: Really.


----------



## Oglooger (May 1, 2020)

I would listen to the Audiobook for Lord of the Rings when I used to work as a cart pusher to pass the time.
The final sentence made me tear up for some reason, guess because it put into perspective how far Sam went and came back again and how the world is entering a new dawn in the 4th age.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 1, 2020)

the ending of Train to Busan



Spoiler: ending



the father realizes he's turning into a zombie, and kills himself to save his daughter


----------



## Kaze no Kuronoa (May 1, 2020)

I watched _Silenced_ (also known as _The Crucible_) with a few friends many years ago, but every single time I see any screencaps/gifs of the final scene of the movie my heart drops. You bet that film made me cry.


----------



## A Beached Whale (May 8, 2020)

A lot of ones that get me have already been listed(Homeward Bound, Coco, The Color Purple) but there's plenty more: 
The ending of The Green Mile
Trying and failing to resurrect Alice in Shadow Hearts: Covenant
Caesar, Iggy and Shigechi's deaths in JJBA
Sally Field's funeral speech in Steel Magnolias


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 8, 2020)

A Beached Whale said:


> Sally Field's funeral speech in Steel Magnolias


And then busting up laughing when Sally's character is told to go ahead and hit Ouiser.


----------



## madethistocomment (May 9, 2020)

PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue said:


> Grave of the Fireflies just made me depressed.


God, that movie made me cry for what was probably a solid twenty minutes after I was done watching it. I'd finally managed to pull myself together and walked into the living room to my mom watching the news which just had to be talking about a fucking _famine_ of all things and oh no, I was a puddle of tears yet again.

Anything with dogs or cats (or any animal, really) getting hurt or dying makes me cry. War movies are also a surefire way to make me cry. Brothers: A Tale of Two Sons' end always makes me cry like a baby because the two brothers remind me so much of my own. Seeing the older brother dead and being unable to do anything about it and then having to manually bury him absolutely _gutted_ me. Also the Prince of Egypt and Passion of the Christ because Christian.

Needless to say, I'm kind of a massive crybaby, lmao.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (May 9, 2020)

I believe the first movie to ever make me cry was Pursuit of Happiness. Hit a bit too close to home.


----------



## Beautiful Loser (May 9, 2020)

Riku Replica's death got me a bit misty eyed. I was a turbo weeb when I was 14.


----------



## Wonderful Id (May 9, 2020)

There's a scene in Ai: The Somnium Files where one of the characters comes to the realization that he's mistreated his parents and taken them for granted and I got to this point around the 1 year anniversary of my Mother's death and I just kind of fell apart.


----------



## Mimic (May 9, 2020)

Welcome to the NHK. When I saw it I was going through some rough shit and a lot of it hit dangerously close to home.


----------



## AzuraAquafina (May 10, 2020)

The ending to Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorer of Darkness.



Spoiler



An amnesiac MC and their partner pokemon go through think and thin fighting for a better future as the world begins to fall apart. It's revealed that the MC is a human that came from the future to prevent the world from paralyzing. In the end, the two characters are forced to depart as all future humans and pokemon must return to the future.

I didn't have any friends at the time so leaving my partner was pretty tear-jerking. It makes saying goodbye to loved ones a little more painful.


----------



## Wraith (May 10, 2020)

Wraith doesn't cry. However there was two things that got me feelin' heavy.

Grave of the Fireflies, because the hopelessness of the kids' plight. I ain't no Nippon apologist, but that was a damn sad movie.

You might laugh, but there is one scene in the old Macross anime. They show a corpse of one of the giant Zentradi soldiers in a wasteland I think, and clutched in his decayed hand is a doll of the thot the Zentradi got enamored with. Saw that decades ago and had a really, really bad feeling about it. Now it's decades later and women are slags and thots, Japan's birth rate is into the toilet and relationships across the world are just terrible. It was like that scene predicted how a lot of men would be struggling with the concept of idealized love, something I don't think broads understand which is why in a lot of Nip fiction women are referred to as monsters and demons. When I think of that scene it reminds me of otaku, and I'm not saying that in a way to shame them. It's just oddly sad.

Dem Macross shows sometimes are furiously redpilled before their time. Don't get me started on Macross 7, FFS.


----------



## Scarboroughgirl (May 11, 2020)

The ending of And Then I Go (2017)  made me cry so hard I gave myself a nosebleed ;-;
avoiding it for the next 4 months again


----------



## off meds / online (May 11, 2020)

The final season of Bojack Horseman was pretty much back to back tears for me. The penultimate episode was extremely hard-hitting, as always.



Spoiler



"There is no other side. This is it."


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 12, 2020)

the tale of Randall_Clark. it moved me to tears.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 26, 2020)

I didn't cry, but I did get misty-eyed in Heart's Medicine: Doctor's Oath when Sophia was given a chance to hold and play with her baby son one last time before her death to a rare disease. Which is even sadder since her husband died about two years ago and little JJ is now an orphan.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (May 29, 2020)

Thomas J's funeral in My Girl.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (May 29, 2020)

Not too unique, but the arsonist who burned Kyoto Animation’s building.
I was getting back into watching anime in the last few years since I took a break, and it broke my heart to note that some of my favorite animes (_Nichijou, Amagi Brilliant Park, K-ON!, Haruhi Suzumiya, Clannad, Lucky Star, etc.) _were made by the same animation studio that made these celebrated shows. Now it’s no longer here, along with the great people who helped make them.

It is optimistic, though, to know that _Violet Evergarden _will be getting the send off that it deserves in my opinion. Waifu with robotic hands for the win!


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (May 30, 2020)

The song Puff the Magic Dragon. Can’t even listen to it


----------



## Drinkerbelle (May 31, 2020)

I'll take my autistic rating


----------



## Book Thief (May 31, 2020)

Madoka Magika. The part where we're seeing Homura's backstory and she has to shoot her best friend.


----------



## Quoookie (Jun 5, 2020)

The three that spring to mind right away are
1. The Deer Hunter '78 if you seen it you know what scenes.
2. Affliction '97 ~ I could relate to the  father-son dynamic and leave it at that.
3. Five Easy Pieces '70 things Jack got to say to his father...I never did but didn't really matter for the both of us it was all too late. 
Really can't think of any other movies.
As for T.V. hmm How it all ends for Bill Paxton's character in Big Love because when I was watching that show all the way through I learned of his real life death. Always was a big fan of his and it was a gut punch and got me a lil teary eyed.


----------



## Sundae (Jun 6, 2020)

The episode of Lucha Underground where they pay tribute to Perro Aguayo Jr., a luchador who died of a heart attack brought on by getting three vertebrae fractured during a match:





His death was an accident: during a tag team match, Rey Mysterio Jr. (who was friends with Perro). dropkicked him in the back/shoulder, and it was this blow that fractured his vertebrae.  I can't imagine what Rey Mysterio must have felt after that, to know that he had accidentally caused a friend's death.

The death of Fry's dog Seymour from Futurama.  No matter how many times I watch that episode, it gets me every time.





I watch plenty of animal rescue videos on youtube, and although I can't list every one, this one in particular stuck with me:





And I'd be remiss to mention the passing of Lil Bub:


----------

